# Spain stopover near Zaragoza.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi Everyone,
We are again going down to Spain and Portugal in January 09, probably on the Biarritz, Pamplona, Zaragoza and Valencia route from the Aire at Capbreton.
Does anyone know of a safe overnight stop or a campsite open in January near Zaragoza or Turuel?

Thanks.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

sennen523 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> We are again going down to Spain and Portugal in January 09, probably on the Biarritz, Pamplona, Zaragoza and Valencia route from the Aire at Capbreton.
> Does anyone know of a safe overnight stop or a campsite open in January near Zaragoza or Turuel?
> 
> Thanks.


There is a BP truck stop just west of Zaragosa with showers etc.
It is on the main national road (n232) on the left as you enter Zaragosa from Pampalona.
It used to be fenced and probably still is.

Alternativley, just south of Alfaro on the C101 just 5 minutes from the n232 is a Hotel with truck parking at Cintruenigo.
Excellent food and showers and very safe. I would stop here.
I have overnighted here mant times and it is as safe as it can get and I would have no hesitation if I were in the area.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

camping Olita. Just before you get into Olita itself theres a petrol station on your right Turn right there, its a couple of miles on the left.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi just found this site on the net close to Zaragoza, looks as if its new. http://www.campingzaragoza.com/camping.php?language=GB

Olley


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

If you want places nearer to Pampalona, pm me and I will tell you where to stop.
I used to use this road nearly every week for 6 years and I do know it very well


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks olley,sideways and Grath for your posts.

sideways, have you any more info on Camping Olita? (maybe a website)

Thanks.


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Just to change tack slightly, I would highly recommend visiting El Monasterio de Piedra just south of Zaragoza.
www.monasteriopiedra.com
(I think it opens April to November so not much use to you sennen523)!
Beautiful place!


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Just to change tack slightly, I would highly recommend visiting El Monasterio de Piedra just south of Zaragoza.
www.monasteriopiedra.com
(I think it opens April to November so not much use to you sennen523)!
Beautiful place!


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Say hello to Cap breton our favorite stop when going and coming back Through France, yes Safe is the word , I to am reluctant to stop on tranist routes in Spain and I live here! Bon journey.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi website for Olite is http://www.campingdeolite.com/ GPS 42.4810 -1.67814

Olley


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks olley for Olite website and GPS.


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

Any idea on road conditions on this road for that time of year. We were thinking of exact same route from 31st Dec, was a bit worried as it is mountainous the roads might be snow blocked. Wasn't planning on taking snow chains.!


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

http://www.campingzaragoza.com

Have a look at campsite database for this one.

Bob


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

quote
"Any idea on road conditions on this road for that time of year. "

You can get serious snow there at that time of year or it can be fine and dry.

Who knows ?


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We used a campsite at Navajus which is about 40 miles before Valencia. The campsite itself is built on a hill and the road in the campsite is very steep. The pitches are built around the campsite in tiers. We did manage it (taking it very carefully) with a 27ft motorhome to the very top tier. You would have to be very fit to stay on the site for long term and I certainly would not recommend it for anyone disabled. The site itself did have good clean facilities and we would recommend it.

Steve & Ann - teensvan


----------

